# Global E-Cig Market Projected to Reach $25 billion by 2021



## Martin_tu (15/2/17)

So if South Africa represented only point ONE of a percent of the world Market, well, do the math.
(And that, -my friends-, is why VPASA was created).

Oh, anyone wanting a copy of the actual report, just pay R50,000 and you can have your own...
NB: Africa doesn't even get a mention, let alone SA..

PUNE, MAHARASHTRA, INDIA, February 14, 2017 /EINPresswire.com/ -- E-Cigarettes & Vaporizer market volume is expected to grow at a CAGR of more than 25% from 2016 to 2021. North America is accounting for more than 45 % market share and thus is the largest market of E-Cigarettes & Vaporizer in the world. Asia Pacific market is expected to grow at a highest CAGR over the forecast period 2016 – 2021

Segmentation By Product Type
o Disposable E-Cigarette
o Rechargeable E-Cigarette
o EGO and Tanks
o Personal Vaporizers
o Mods

The market has evolved through three generations and is standing at the point of influx, wherein a plethora of companies are entering, thanks to the low entry barriers such as government policy and capital requirements. The Global E-Cigarette Market is poised to grow nearly USD 25 billion by 2021, at an estimated CAGR over 25% from 2015 to 2025.

Key Players
• Dash Vapes
• Hubbly Bubbly
• Liquideu
• Nice Vapor
• Pacific Smoke International
• Puff Ecig
• Simple Vape Co. London Ltd
• Smokio
• Vape Escapes
• Vapor Line

http://www.einnews.com/pr_news/3664...-is-projected-to-reach-usd-25-billion-by-2021


----------

